

Lua Interpreter in Flash (Alchemy Port) - ed
http://arcanearcade.com/Flex/LuaAlchemyDemoV.1a/

======
ed
More info here:
[http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/messageview.cfm...](http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/messageview.cfm?forumid=72&catid=755&threadid=1412395&enterthread=y)

